# Anyone make their own soft plastics?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This is something I am looking into for after fishing season, if it ever gets here. I plan on acquiring some stuff over the summer and start messing around with it in the winter. I am just looking for some tips, places that sell good molds, and places that sell quality materials (dyes, plastics, glitter, etc.). If their are any good tutorials out there I would love those too.

I plan on eventually getting molds for grubs, swimbaits, flukes, and senkos. Don't care about worms, craws, etc. The only real reason to do this is to make some color combos that I can't find or aren't made. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> This is something I am looking into for after fishing season, if it ever gets here. I plan on acquiring some stuff over the summer and start messing around with it in the winter. I am just looking for some tips, places that sell good molds, and places that sell quality materials (dyes, plastics, glitter, etc.). If their are any good tutorials out there I would love those too.
> 
> I plan on eventually getting molds for grubs, swimbaits, flukes, and senkos. Don't care about worms, craws, etc. The only real reason to do this is to make some color combos that I can't find or aren't made. Thanks in advance.


We carry a variety of soft bait molds along with the supplies to start including grubs and senkos. We also have a how to video to show to make the soft baits. I have included a couple links below to our products and how to information. 
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/soft-plastic-lure-molds/




https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/make_plastic_worms.htm
If you have any questions please feel free to call our product support at (419)868-8288 option 1. They will be able to give you tips and advice on how to get started.
Good fishing!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to make my own worms, (injection), and for the same reason. It's not quick by any means, but i loved the results. Just make sure to do them in a well ventilated space


----------



## BuckeyeHusker (Feb 27, 2014)

Have been pouring baits for about 15 years. I get most of my materials from Lurecraft (molds, plastics, dies, etc.). I pour a lot of swimbaits and bass worms, primarily for drop shotting. Netcraft has some easy to use injectable molds that are inexpensive.


----------

